# Gamer Lookin For Game in Grand Rapids MI



## Bender (Dec 5, 2004)

Lookin for either a game to join or gamers to join a current game that lost some people. Please let me know if your interested or if you got something goin on.  Usually play every other Saturday or so.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2004)

So is there really no one in GR that plays D&D?


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2004)

Also people interested please contact me at michaelbender2001@yahoo.com


----------



## Laman Stahros (Dec 10, 2004)

The pickings are pretty thin down here in Kalamazoo, too.


----------



## cjyoung1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Don't know if this helps, but in Kalamazoo there is this the westen area roll players. I went to WMU in the early 90's and there were quite a few players.
 Now there is almost no one here in the Tri-cities...


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2004)

The comute would kinda suck but any K-zoo players want to play in GR? Might no work so well in the winter but maybe when spring hits.


----------



## Bender (Dec 28, 2004)

Still no one out there close to Grand Rapids that wants to play.  Goin thru withdrawl here people. Its increasing my Dark Age habit.


----------

